# A History of the Singer Building Construction from 1908!



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

I have always been fascinated by the Singer Building, the world's tallest building from 1908 to 1909. I was never able to find much information on it, until today, when I stumbled upon a treasure - an online scanned version of a 1908 publication on the skyscraper! 

The 127 page book includes photos during and after construction, plans, and details on all aspects of the tower, including the interior furnishings and mechanical equipment. 

Enjoy! 

http://www.archive.org/details/historyofsingerb00semsrich


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thank you so much. it's a shame we lost this elegant building for a big black box.

-


----------



## Utopian (Jul 22, 2009)

Very interesting! Thanks very much for posting this link, it was (is) for sure an epic building. But indeed, great photographs! And an interesting text, still reading on.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

^ sadly it was torn down in the late 60s.

-


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

such a beautiful building, so sad it was destroyed.
why was it destroyed in the first place?

i bet they regret it so much


----------



## Utopian (Jul 22, 2009)

Probably one word and one word only: money.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

NICKKK1995 said:


> such a beautiful building, so sad it was destroyed.
> why was it destroyed in the first place?
> 
> i bet they regret it so much


the floor plates were tiny (both for the Singer and the City Investing Building, which was next door and also destroyed.) of course nowadays the tiny floor plates would be perfect for condo conversion...

the good that came out of the demolition was that the destruction (along with that of Penn Station) helped motivate the historic preservation movement in New York. 10 years later Grand Central Terminal's roof and ceiling artwork were saved by the city and ensuing court cases. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penn_Central_Transportation_Co._v._New_York_City

-


----------



## Fury (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi all.

Fantastic find Damien !!!

I have been always been a big history buff on quite a few subjects - skyscrapers being one of them. This will be saved in my collection and read thru and thru. I find the construction methods back then fascinating and still find it unbelievable that people could build so high with the tools of the day.

Thank you for the link man. :applause::applause::applause:

:cheers:


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

that was really very educational. thanks!





:horse:


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Great find! I love this building, its a damn shame that it had to go. I remember I first saw it on one of my skyscraper books when I was a kid. I was so sad to find out it was torn down.


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

What a lovely building it was and what a shame it's gone.... Excellent find!


----------

